# Wood chips or lumps ?



## martyn c (Jan 5, 2017)

Which are best, chips or lumps of your prefered woods and do they need to be soaked ?


----------



## williamzanzinger (Jan 5, 2017)

Ive had success with both depending on the smoker and the heat of the fire. Chips will burn up pretty (too) quick if there not in foil/can/cast iron box and placed a bit off the hottest part of the fire. I've used chunks in the same way just sort of off the heat where they slowly burned a clean sweet flavor. Those were some of the best smokes I've had. Today im going in a different direction and gonna let them flame up on a clean burning fire.

Short answer- I always choose chunks but chips have worked too just need to add more often

I never soak. was told somewhere around here a while ago it just creates steam at first then catches on fire inevitable anyway.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 5, 2017)

What brand of smoker do you have?

Is it gas, charcoal, or electric?

Don't bother soaking the wood, it's a waste of time.

I can't comment on which to use until I know what your using for a smoker.

Al


----------



## cal1956 (Jan 5, 2017)

i have tried em both for my money its 6 in one hand 1/2 dozen in the other, but i do agree soaking them is a waste of time


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 5, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> What brand of smoker do you have?
> 
> Is it gas, charcoal, or electric?
> 
> ...










Chunks may last longer than chips depending upon how you are using them to generate smoke.  Chips may do better at smoke generation than chunks due to the pan or tube you have to place them in.

More info and we can rock forward.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 5, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.

I will attempt to elaborate a bit without opening a can of worms.

Fuel type depends on the type of smoker, product being smoked, moist or dry environment in the smoker, whether you are hot or cold smoking, and most importantly, your taste.

If you are hot smoking in a smoker that produces a moist environment such as smokers with small vents or water pans, you will want to use a dry fuel. You are asking about chips or chunks so if a heavy smoke for a short period is desired, use chips, if a lighter smoke is desired for a longer period, use a single chunk. Start by using a two oz. chunk.

If your smoker produces a relatively dry environment. You may consider soaking  your wood. This will produce a moist environment in the smoker which in turn allows the smoke to adhere to the product better than in a dry environment. The fuel type is the same as in the previous paragraph.

Experience will be your best teacher. Take good notes on your progress and experiment using different types of fuel.

Tom


----------



## martyn c (Jan 6, 2017)

It's a weber smokey mountain 22.5"


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 6, 2017)

In a wsm 22 I would defiantly use chunks. Chips burn up way to quickly and adding them means opening the door to reload.

chris.


----------



## drewed (Jan 6, 2017)

Martyn C said:


> It's a weber smokey mountain 22.5"


Chunks.

I run a WSM 22 and chunks are what you want.  I have been know to use splits, and they work too, but chunks are easier.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 6, 2017)

As said above chunks or splits work well in a WSM 22.5.

Chips will just burn right up.

Al


----------

